# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the ethnicity of this man

## Angela



----------


## EASTEUROPID

Albanian.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ziober

I think he is from India - Pakistan - Sri Lanka - Bamgladesh

----------


## Адам. Б. К.

Maybe he is Italian?

----------


## johen

> Maybe he is *Italian*?


so, your son? three things together....

I can smell marlon brando**

----------


## Angela

You t-rolls ruin everything.

----------


## Angela

He does look a bit Brando-esque in that particular picture. Nice find. :)

However, he's the Italian tennis player of Italian and Brazilian ancestry Matteo Berrettini. I watched him play a few days ago. Didn't get past Nadal, but a good player, and he seems like a lovely young man from the interviews, as well as lovely looking.

I looked up his ancestry because despite the extremely Tuscan surname he didn't look Tuscan at all. Nice combination. :)

----------


## Regio X

@Angela
My wife is a great fan of tennis. She also plays (as amateur, of course). Sometimes I watch games because of her, but I had never heard of Matteo till now.

His mother is half Brazilian.

----------


## Angela

> @Angela
> My wife is a great fan of tennis. She also plays (as amateur, of course). Sometimes I watch games because of her, but I had never heard of Matteo till now.
> His mother is half Brazilian.


You would know better than I would, but to my eye he looks more like certain Brazilians than like Italians, and more Brazilian than his mother. It's just something about the particular combination of features, although I may be wrong. Mainly it was the very Tuscan surname which seemed incongruous. 

Children don't always look like their parents. My niece looks more like me than my own children, and nothing whatsoever like either of her parents. Anyone seeing her would swear she was mine. :)

He's a really well-spoken, humble, respectful young man, and, as I said, a really good player, but Nadal is almost impossible to beat on that court.

----------


## Адам. Б. К.

> You t-rolls ruin everything.


[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)]He really looks like a Brazilian![/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)][/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)]It was not difficult to guess: in the photo the guy has a T-shirt with the logo of the famous Italian sportswear brand.[/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)][/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)]The upper edges of the letters are visible.[/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)][/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)]The devil is in the details :)[/COLOR]

----------


## Regio X

> You would know better than I would, but to my eye he looks more like certain Brazilians than like Italians, and more Brazilian than his mother. It's just something about the particular combination of features, although I may be wrong. Mainly it was the very Tuscan surname which seemed incongruous. 
> 
> Children don't always look like their parents. My niece looks more like me than my own children, and nothing whatsoever like either of her parents. Anyone seeing her would swear she was mine. :)
> 
> He's a really well-spoken, humble, respectful young man, and, as I said, a really good player, but Nadal is almost impossible to beat on that court.


Yes, there are men in Brazil who look like him. He could pass for Brazilian. The variation in Brazil is really big though. 

As for your niece, I understand perfectly what you're saying. The same with my sister, who is not similar to my mother, at all. Instead, she's a "clone" of a paternal aunt.

That was a great game. It's not easy to beat Monfils. The young Berrettini really seems a promise. :)

----------


## Pax Augusta

> He does look a bit Brando-esque in that particular picture. Nice find. :)
> 
> However, he's the Italian tennis player of Italian and Brazilian ancestry Matteo Berrettini. I watched him play a few days ago. Didn't get past Nadal, but a good player, and he seems like a lovely young man from the interviews, as well as lovely looking.
> 
> I looked up his ancestry because despite the extremely Tuscan surname he didn't look Tuscan at all. Nice combination. :)




Yes, Matteo Berrettini is a 1/4 Tuscan or 1/2 Tuscan, the rest is a mix including Brazilian.

His brother (on the right) Jacopo Berrettini, who is also a tennis player. Jacopo looks like their father.





Their father, Luca Berrettini, who is fully or half Tuscan born and raised in Rome (his accent is clearly not Tuscan but it's more from Rome). Their father Luca is another tennis player.

----------


## Angela

You never know from where a child's alleles for appearance will come. I've already mentioned my niece looks like me, not much like her parents at all. One of my first cousins looks just like my father except a little darker, more so than my brother does. After my father died I found it difficult to be around my cousin for quite a while; it was too painful. 

It's all a crapshoot.

Yes, the father doesn't sound Tuscan at all, although he certainly fits there in terms of type. Lots of variation in Toscana, but not people who look like Matteo usually. If you were looking for dark Tuscans, they might look like this. Well, if they were fortunate enough to be really beautiful. :) I do wish he'd cheer up a little.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Yes, the father doesn't sound Tuscan at all, although he certainly fits there in terms of type. Lots of variation in Toscana, but not people who look like Matteo usually. If you were looking for dark Tuscans, they might look like this. Well, if they were fortunate enough to be really beautiful. :) I do wish he'd cheer up a little.




Marco Mengoni is from Lazio, though. But yes, lots of variation anyhwere.

----------


## Angela

> Marco Mengoni is from Lazio, though. But yes, lots of variation anyhwere.


My mistake. I know Mengonis from Toscana and thought the name might be largely Tuscan. Instead, it seems pretty widespread in Toscana, Marche, and Lazio. 

http://www.gens.info/italia/it/turis...0#.XYAbmihKhPY

----------


## Pax Augusta

Berrettini family. Matteo looks like more his mother who is half Brazilian, Jacopo looks like more his father.

----------


## torzio

The simple message here is ............do not expect siblings to be the same in looks

in my family......my oldest son is dark blond and younger son black hair ............only thing in common is they have identical blue eye colour.

my grandsons ...........have oldest is dark blond and grey eyes ............younger one is black hair and green eyes ..............only thing in common is both have curly hair , not part of my family line , but part of my daughter in law cornish/brittany family line

in the end , I see nothing which is strange with the picture presented

----------


## bigsnake49

> The simple message here is ............do not expect siblings to be the same in looks
> 
> in my family......my oldest son is dark blond and younger son black hair ............only thing in common is they have identical blue eye colour.
> 
> my grandsons ...........have oldest is dark blond and grey eyes ............younger one is black hair and green eyes ..............only thing in common is both have curly hair , not part of my family line , but part of my daughter in law cornish/brittany family line
> 
> in the end , I see nothing which is strange with the picture presented


Same thing in my family. My father was short with blond hair and blue gray eyes. My mother tall for a Greek woman with black hair and dark eyes. Me, tall (185cm) dark hair and dark eyes, the oldest of the two sisters, short with dark hair and dark eyes, younger sister blond hair and blue gray eyes. My first cousins on my mother's side have blond hair, she ginger/blond, he honey blond. A second cousin had almost platinum blond hair and bright blue eyes. Gedmatch predicts that I have gray eyes. Hmmmmmm....

----------


## Pax Augusta

> The simple message here is ............do not expect siblings to be the same in looks


Indeed. I completely agree with you.

----------


## cybernautic

> The simple message here is ............do not expect siblings to be the same in looks
> 
> in my family......my oldest son is dark blond and younger son black hair ............only thing in common is they have identical blue eye colour.
> 
> my grandsons ...........have oldest is dark blond and grey eyes ............younger one is black hair and green eyes ..............only thing in common is both have curly hair , not part of my family line , but part of my daughter in law cornish/brittany family line
> 
> in the end , I see nothing which is strange with the picture presented


Typical situation for Greeks and Italians.
I tried to explain this often to retards who talked about phenotype divisions between different Greek and Italian groups like
all Greek Islanders look this way and all the Mainland Greeks the other way i told them that you have this phenotype diversity
already between members of one family like among the siblings of a certain Greek family one looks textbook Med another one is brachycephalic Dinarid and another is fair with light eyes.

----------

